# Forgot My Ebay Bid!



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone from the forum won the two Hamilton Electrics that sold on Ebay today, item number 160541550329. I meant to bid, as I liked the stainless steel one, but lost track of time and didn't get to bid. Whoever won them got two nice watches.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

They're not Electrics so not nearly as collectable as the true Hamilton Electrics.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Also a 0 feedback seller, I would have not bid either


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> They're not Electrics so not nearly as collectable as the true Hamilton Electrics.


Paul - for the uninitiated - could you explain the difference please between an electronic and an electric??


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KrispyDK said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > They're not Electrics so not nearly as collectable as the true Hamilton Electrics.
> ...


In the case of Hamilton, their electric movements were made in Lancaster, PA, USA...while their electronic movements are Swiss made movements.

From a technology standpoint, an electric movement only has a coil, battery and a set on contacts while an electronic movement, in addition to the coil etc, would also have at least one of the following: diode, transistor, resistors etc.


----------

